# **** HOUSE CALL GONE VERY BAD ****



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*WHEN YOU CLICK ON THE LINK IT WILL TAKE YOU TO MY WEB PAGE,, THEN CLICK ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ( VOL # 21 ) AN WAIT ABOUT 10 SECONDS TO LOAD THE VIDEO CLIP *</span>

<span style=\'colorurple\'>***************** <a href=\'http://www.truucha.com/video.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.truucha.com/video.html</a> ******************


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 18 2005, 08:13 PM~4236514
> *WHEN YOU CLICK ON THE LINK IT WILL TAKE YOU TO MY WEB PAGE,, THEN CLICK ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ( VOL # 21 ) AN WAIT ABOUT 10 SECONDS TO LOAD THE VIDEO CLIP </span>
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>**************** <a href=\'http://www.truucha.com/video.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.truucha.com/video.html</a> *****************
> *


I knew it only be a matter of time before it turned to more than just cars to bad hopefully there no more beaf and they keep it just cars from now on


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I thought Spike was gonna punk Chuckie.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

I agree with BIGTONY This is supposed to be about the cars. Win... Lose... or Draw
It's all about the cars. If I take a loss I'm shakin the guys hand and goin back to the garage to make mine better. I aint fightin over this stuff..... Unless I am hit first :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Thats what happens when people talk shit, if you gonna dish it be ready to get it back. Thats all i see, if you gonna be man enough to talk shit, be man enough to take it. uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 18 2005, 08:35 PM~4236613
> *Thats what happens when people talk shit, if you gonna dish it be ready to get it back. Thats all i see, if you gonna be man enough to talk shit, be man enough to take it.  uffin:
> *


Lets the cars do the talking and problem solved


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

they did it like some punks and rushed the guy 2 on 1 :thumbsdown:....couldn't even do it 1 on 1.


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

that shit don't show


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

WHAT WAS THE FIGHT ALL ABOUT? I GUESS IT WAS JUST SOME ANIMOSITY THAT WAS BUILT UP FROM OTHER HOUSE CALLS AND COULDN'T TAKE IT.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

DAM Truucha see this is the type of shit that shouldint be in the game you know. Its like that everywhere but these fools wont stop until they get blasted or really hurt for that matter, alot of shit talking can turn into some major shit. :uh:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

DAMM TRUUCHA THATS SOME FOOTAGE, WHO GOT BEAT DOWN


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 18 2005, 10:39 PM~4236632
> *Lets the cars do the talking and problem solved
> *


I dont know bout anyone else, but EVERY nose to nose hop i have EVER seen there were always fools talkin shit, i dont care if its in LA, Washington, Chicago, Florida, Kentucky.... ALWAYS, as far as the fighting part goes, from what i see, That big dude shouldnt have pushed homie like that, he was talkin shit from the begining, he should've been able to take it, and let the cars go at it again. About 98% of the nose ups ive seen , fights rarely break out, its not like its always happening.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 18 2005, 08:55 PM~4236724
> *I dont know bout anyone else, but EVERY nose to nose hop i have EVER seen there were always fools talkin shit, i dont care if its in LA, Washington, Chicago, Florida, Kentucky.... ALWAYS, as far as the fighting part goes, from what i see, That big dude shouldnt have pushed homie like that, he was talkin shit from the begining, he should've been able to take it, and let the cars go at it again. About 98% of the nose ups ive seen , fights rarely break out, its not like its always happening.
> *


I hear ya but i my self have been in hop offs and lost and won no fights broke out in either case because for me at least its all fun win lose or draw fuck it i do it for fun if i win, i win if i lose, i lose i really give a fuck either way as long as i have fun but yes he shouldn't have pushed him but there may have been other things that happend that we dont know about personally i think owners on there own switch and if they can't hit there own switch then they need to stay at home until they can


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

I know who the homeboyz are  but i agree as far as the 'you win some you lose some'. Other than that, from the little clip Truucha put on here, big homie fucked up by puttin his hands on him. Til the Vol. 21 comes out, we will have to wait..  

Que Ondas Truucha,, ya no me hablas buey.. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

come on truucha lowriding is about the cars.. this will just give lowriding an even worse stereotype if you put it out on the dvd :uh:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

Its about people not hitt'n the switch on their own rides I guess? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't hit my switchs so what now you going to step in my face ppppsshhh yea right


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

TRUUCHA is just showin it how it is in the streets. we would all like it to be lolly pops and lemonade but its not . Truucha tapes real shit bottom line


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

he said "lolly pops and lemonade" ........lolololololol/....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 19 2005, 12:06 AM~4237114
> *he said "lolly pops and lemonade"  ........lolololololol/.......  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

you like that


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Nov 19 2005, 12:08 AM~4237125
> *you like that
> *


i did :roflmao:


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 19 2005, 06:57 AM~4237062
> *I don't hit my switchs so what now you going to step in my face ppppsshhh yea right
> *


Cuando monos vuelven de mi culo? LOL
Truccha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Nov 19 2005, 01:10 AM~4237136
> *Cuando monos vuelven de mi culo? LOL
> Truccha :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


  and you know it


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 18 2005, 11:57 PM~4237062
> *I don't hit my switchs so what now you going to step in my face ppppsshhh yea right
> *



true that homie  we dont wanna have to get buckwild on noone now..lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 19 2005, 01:18 AM~4237167
> *true that homie   we dont wanna have to get buckwild on noone now..lol
> *


naw we will save that for the cry babies :biggrin: naw just messing I know it could get heated cus it has gotten close out here but we have a family to represent so we keep it cool but that don't mean we can't handle our shit we just know how to


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 18 2005, 09:57 PM~4237062
> *I don't hit my switchs so what now you going to step in my face ppppsshhh yea right
> *


You don't hit your own switch???? looks like you will have some time to get the hang of it before the next show trust me you will like your car even better when YOU make it hit the bumper like it does


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 19 2005, 04:33 AM~4236601
> *I agree with BIGTONY This is supposed to be about the cars. Win... Lose... or Draw
> It's all about the cars. If I take a loss I'm shakin the guys hand and goin back to the garage to make mine better. I aint fightin over this stuff..... Unless I am hit first  :biggrin:
> *


i agree , but theirs always people that can't take a loss and those are usually the ones that ruin it for everyone.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i couldn't hear what went on, but it seems loike their was soem shit talkin got a little far.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

THE FAT GUY SHOULD HAVE PUSHED THE GUY THAT WAS HITTIN HIS SWITCH


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

so what if he puts it on dvd....its not he put someone getting fuckin killed on dvd..its a fuckin EVERYDAY fight... you win some you lose some ...BUT YOU LIVE...YOU LIVE TO FIGHT ANOTHER DAY.....sorry i just got done watchin friday...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Nov 18 2005, 11:05 PM~4237107
> *TRUUCHA is just showin it how it is in the streets. we would all like it to be lolly pops and lemonade but its not . Truucha tapes real shit bottom line
> *


DAM, :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

I dont think that you should put that on your dvd... but thats just me.. people see... people do.... like some of these guys already said.. its about the cars..


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

:0


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

its bout the lifestyle. and sumtimes that shit happens and uve all been there. to me , that looks like a typical hop down here in florida. and i dont think that the dvd should be all fights cuz that just makes us look bad , but i do think there should atleast be one or the most 2 , just to remind ppl of what NOT to do. plus, that sells, if i were in that spot i would put it in. (i kno id buy it ....shit, blvd knights picnic and a fight , that dvd cant get any better)


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

double


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by standin3d50_@Nov 20 2005, 12:31 AM~4241806
> *I dont think that you should put that on your dvd... but thats just me.. people see... people do.... like some of these guys already said.. its about the cars..
> *


*TRUST ME,, I USAULLY DON'T PUT WHAT I RECORD IN THE STREETS OF L.A,, THIS IS PG COMPARED TO SOME OF THE THINGS THAT I EDIT AN NEVER MAKE THE FINAL CUT, I HAVE PEOPLE CALL ME EVERY TIME AN TELL ME,, PLEASE DON'T PUT THAT,, I HAVE EVEN RECIEVED DEATH THREATS,,, FROM PEOPLE CALLING ME ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT !!!!

I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE DIE, GET SHOT STABBED IN MY FIRST 5 YR'S OF FILMING,,,,,

I FILM CITIES THAT PEOPLE WILL DARE NOT TO PULL UP AT 2 / 3 AM ON A SATURDAY MORNING,,,,,

I FILM THE REAL STREET ACTION AN ONCE IN A WHILE I PUT A SCENE LIKE THIS BECAUSE THIS IS WHAT GOES ON IN THE STREET'S,,

I HOPE YOU GUYS UNDERSTAND THAT I TRY AN PUT THE REAL STREET ACTION FROM ACROSS THE U.S,,,,

I'AM NOT HERE TO HURT OUR SPORT I'AM HERE TO SHOW THE SIDE THAT 90% OF THE WORLD DON'T EVER SEE,,

I FILM ABOUT 10 HOUSE CALLS AN SHOP CALLS A MONTH,, STREET ACTION MONDAY - FRIDAY THIS IS A MONDAY THRU SUNDAY THING FOR ME, I DO THIS FOR THE LOVE OF THIS SPORT,,, 

EVERYONE HAS BEEN TO CAR SHOW SHOW OR PICNIC,, BUT HAVE YOU EVER BEEN TO A HOUSE CALL AT 2 AM IN WATTS,,, THAT IS WHAT I WANT TOO BRING TO YOUR LIVING ROOM, 

TRUST ME I HAVE BEEN SHOT AT AN MY CAR WAS HIT ONE TIME WITH GUN FIRE, I'AM HERE TO SHOW U GUYS THE GOOD AN BAD OF LOWERING, I DIDNT START THIS SHIT AN I WON'T FINISH IT,

I WILL LET YOU GUYS JUDGE FOR YOURSELVES !!!!

YOU GUYS ALWAYS TELL ME ( WE WANT MORE STREET ACTION ) DON'T BACK OUT ON ME NOW*


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

"shit, blvd knights picnic and a fight , that dvd cant get any better"

*O YES, IT DOES GET ETTER 2 1/2 HR'S OF SOME REAL STREET ACTION*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 19 2005, 11:51 PM~4241860
> *TRUST ME,, I USAULLY DON'T PUT WHAT I RECORD IN THE STREETS OF L.A,, THIS IS PG COMPARED TO SOME OF THE THINGS THAT I EDIT AN NEVER MAKE THE FINAL CUT, I HAVE PEOPLE CALL ME EVERY TIME AN TELL ME,, PLEASE DON'T PUT THAT,, I HAVE EVEN RECIEVED DEATH THREATS,,, FROM PEOPLE CALLING ME ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT !!!!
> 
> I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE DIE, GET SHOT STABBED IN MY FIRST 5 YR'S OF FILMING,,,,,
> ...


Hopefully the people shooting and killing are not lowrider people and be safe out there damn move to a safer hood if there are any at that hour and thanks for not putting that stuff on your dvd i want to see the cars and the women not the violence and non sense


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

just my 2 cents but homie you're doing a wonderful job and to let the street scene be seen is what you are all about...That's what set you apart because you are REAL .Big ups to you homie keep doing what youre doing..........................................in other words keep keeping it real :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 20 2005, 03:54 AM~4241867
> *"shit, blvd knights picnic and a fight , that dvd cant get any better"
> 
> O YES, IT DOES GET ETTER 2 1/2 HR'S OF SOME REAL STREET ACTION
> *



:tears: YES!! :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

fuck the cry babys truucha put the fight truucha


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 20 2005, 12:51 AM~4241860
> *TRUST ME,, I USAULLY DON'T PUT WHAT I RECORD IN THE STREETS OF L.A,, THIS IS PG COMPARED TO SOME OF THE THINGS THAT I EDIT AN NEVER MAKE THE FINAL CUT, I HAVE PEOPLE CALL ME EVERY TIME AN TELL ME,, PLEASE DON'T PUT THAT,, I HAVE EVEN RECIEVED DEATH THREATS,,, FROM PEOPLE CALLING ME ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT !!!!
> 
> I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE DIE, GET SHOT STABBED IN MY FIRST 5 YR'S OF FILMING,,,,,
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT, TRUUCHA


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 12:58 AM~4241873
> *Hopefully the people shooting and killing are not lowrider people and be safe out there damn move to a safer hood if there are any at that hour and thanks for not putting that stuff on your dvd i want to see the cars and the women not the violence and non sense
> *


A HOMIE THEN YOU NEED TO GET AN OG RIDER VIDEO, CUZ TRUUCHA PLAYS ALL THAT SHIT, 100% REAL AND RAW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 20 2005, 12:38 AM~4242002
> *A  HOMIE THEN YOU NEED TO GET AN OG RIDER VIDEO, CUZ TRUUCHA  PLAYS ALL THAT SHIT, 100% REAL AND RAW
> *


I have have every truucha dont worry bout that and i use o.g.riders LIKE SLEEPING MEDS


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 01:42 AM~4242018
> *I have have every truucha dont worry bout that and AINT THAT THE TRUTH</span>*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

everytime there is a fight fimed this discussion goes on ..and truucha seems to always put the fught at the end of the video...which is great.

my children as i am sure many of yours do love to watch the videos.

and it is great to be able to stop at the end once instead of having to sit on "guard" if you will so they don't see the dancing girls and the fights.

yeah i am sure they se it on hbo or what not, as many have said ,but i don't want my children to consider it a common place in lowriding to have fight and what not.

it is a fact of life....just one i hope they don't have to live through as much as i did.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 04:05 AM~4242142
> *everytime there is a fight fimed this discussion goes on ..and truucha seems to always put the fught at the end of the video...which is great.
> 
> my children as i am sure many of yours do love to watch the videos.
> ...



I agree with jaundik to a point ...But when it comes to fight 's Either on dvd or in person in the street's I let My daughter see it ...If it get's too bad then we are gone ..But I use the violence as A tool ..to show how much fun was being had until dumb asses ruined it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Nov 20 2005, 07:33 AM~4242323
> *I agree with jaundik to a point ...But when it comes to fight 's Either on dvd or in person in the street's I let My daughter see it ...If it get's too bad then we are gone ..But I use the violence as A tool ..to show how much fun was being had until dumb asses ruined it
> *


good point,cant have everyone think the lowrider game is all happy,they need to see the other side of it,sucks but its the truth


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 20 2005, 07:51 AM~4241860
> *TRUST ME,, I USAULLY DON'T PUT WHAT I RECORD IN THE STREETS OF L.A,, THIS IS PG COMPARED TO SOME OF THE THINGS THAT I EDIT AN NEVER MAKE THE FINAL CUT, I HAVE PEOPLE CALL ME EVERY TIME AN TELL ME,, PLEASE DON'T PUT THAT,, I HAVE EVEN RECIEVED DEATH THREATS,,, FROM PEOPLE CALLING ME ALL HOURS OF THE NIGHT !!!!
> 
> I HAVE SEEN PEOPLE DIE, GET SHOT STABBED IN MY FIRST 5 YR'S OF FILMING,,,,,
> ...


hey truucha whats up with a never before seen truucha volume ? ? ?

you know show shit that was edited out,fights,never before seen hops,chicks,street footage y todo.
you know people will buy it..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 20 2005, 12:58 AM~4241873
> *Hopefully the people shooting and killing are not lowrider people and be safe out there damn move to a safer hood if there are any at that hour and thanks for not putting that stuff on your dvd i want to see the cars and the women not the violence and non sense
> *


I AGREE WITH TONY,i may be new to the scene but i know this,if your gonna hop and you lose then lose with dignity,true that guy pushed the other first and that was wrong,but i again agree with tony in sayin let the cars do the battlin and lets leave it at that,


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 20 2005, 07:38 AM~4242340
> *good point,cant have everyone think the lowrider game is all happy,they need to see the other side of it,sucks but its the truth
> *


why do you need to see the other side of it? Don't you already know it exist? Everybody that's involved in our lifestyle knows what goes on? Why do you want to show it off to the people that don't live our lifestyle. Don't we get enough shit from the stereotypical bullshit everyday? :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 18 2005, 10:33 PM~4236601
> *I agree with BIGTONY This is supposed to be about the cars. Win... Lose... or Draw
> It's all about the cars. If I take a loss I'm shakin the guys hand and goin back to the garage to make mine better. I aint fightin over this stuff..... Unless I am hit first  :biggrin:
> *


sometimes here in Cali and L.A,this shit runs deeper then the cars.
They dont get too much out of hand,but I can tell you,This wasnt the 1st,and it will not be the last fight you see or hear about.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 20 2005, 10:42 AM~4242911
> *hey truucha whats up with a never before seen truucha volume ? ? ?
> 
> you know show shit that was edited out,fights,never before seen hops,chicks,street footage y todo.
> ...


yeah i know a guy here in vegas that can put out a fight dvd and you can get paid 4 real


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

All seriousness aside. That Chuckie Cheese/Nene shit was some of the funniest shit I have ever seen.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Nov 20 2005, 01:23 PM~4243458
> *All seriousness aside. That Chuckie Cheese/Nene shit was some of the funniest shit I have ever seen.
> *



what are you talking about ??.....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

fucken truucha post some gangsta shit up. It comes with the sport right big home.


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 20 2005, 12:54 AM~4241867
> *"shit, blvd knights picnic and a fight , that dvd cant get any better"
> 
> O YES, IT DOES GET ETTER 2 1/2 HR'S OF SOME REAL STREET ACTION
> *


Yeah i cant wait to see the video....Thanks for giving us Props on our picnic this year. Hope to see you back again next year...


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 19 2005, 07:44 AM~4236987
> *come on truucha lowriding is about the cars.. this will just give lowriding an even worse stereotype if you put it out on the dvd  :uh:
> *



I second that, it's like putting oil in the fire


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> TRUUCHA is just showin it how it is in the streets. we would all like it to be lolly pops and lemonade but its not . Truucha tapes real shit bottom line
> [/quote
> what he said


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so when does vol 21 come out anywzys?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 20 2005, 11:11 AM~4243014
> *why do you need to see the other side of it? Don't you already know it exist? Everybody that's involved in our lifestyle knows what goes on? Why do you want to show it off to the people that don't live our lifestyle. Don't we get enough shit from the stereotypical bullshit everyday?  :uh:
> *


sure why not put a false image out there about lowriding.come on now we all like to beleive that lowriding is all about cars and family,but face the facts not everyone with a lolo is gunna be on layitlow and not all of them abide by the law..truucha putting out the real shit


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I think I will pass on this one. Makes the sport look bad. Can't take a loss, shouldn't be in the game.

I've noticed that it doesn't really matter who hops the highest, it all comes down to who is willing to cry the longest and loudest.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

I hate to say it, but everyone is so concerned with kicking this stereotype that lowriders have..

there is a reason we have been hit with the stereotype in the first place... remeber that


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

BUY IT OR GO WATCH OG RIDER, PARENTAL ADVISORY
EXPLICIT GANGSTER SHIT :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 20 2005, 09:03 PM~4246352
> *I think I will pass on this one. Makes the sport look bad. Can't take a loss, shouldn't be in the game.
> 
> I've noticed that it doesn't really matter who hops the highest, it all comes down to who is willing to cry the longest and loudest.
> *


Forgot to add "and whoever brings the most cheerleaders".


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

whens the vegas super show after hop one coming out?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam that sucks for the person who got there ass whooped, i wouldnt want to be on a dvd around the world gettin served like that. thatll make me wanna kill that fool who beat me up on dvd. but its true everyday thing in the streets


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 18 2005, 09:48 PM~4236688
> *i believed spike got jump 3 vs 1 so who got beat down ?</span>*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 21 2005, 10:08 AM~4247949
> *i believed spike got jump 3 vs 1 so who got  beat down ?
> *


That's what i was going to say. None of his Homies backed him up, that's fucked up. Lowriding or not, putting black eyes on the sport, i don't give a fuck, if i see my Homie getting beat down, i'm going to crack a mothafucker. :angry:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 21 2005, 11:30 AM~4248358
> *That's what i was going to say. None of his Homies backed him up, that's fucked up. Lowriding or not, putting black eyes on the sport, i don't give a fuck, if i see my Homie getting beat down, i'm going to crack a mothafucker. :angry:
> *


Straight up homie that's what the fuck I'm saying Truucha you should of put the video camera down and bust on dem fools homie. Just my .02


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

well said loco :angry:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Nov 21 2005, 11:33 AM~4248379
> *well said loco  :angry:
> *


I'm just saying Homie(not trying to act hard or anything) if i see one of my Homies getting jumped like that, i'm not a big guy Homie but you best believe that i will be crack'n mothafuckers best way i can. If it was one on one fuck it, the homie couldn't take the heat and got his ass wooped por pendejo. :angry:


----------



## RALPH FUENTES (Sep 9, 2005)

Dear fellow lowriders, please tell me if this sounds right or correct. Mr Spike was a member of the Maniacs car club right? This Ulysis fellow is a member of the maniacs car club too right? So they are club brothers yet when mr spike was being jumped his fellow car club brother stood there and taped it? Guess he wasn't much of a club brother hence the reason mr spike left the club and joined another club. After Mr spike leave the maniacs all of a sudden this footage is going to be released after hes in another club. Sounds Fishy to me

Until next time love yourself and each other


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH FUENTES_@Nov 21 2005, 11:39 AM~4248416
> *Dear fellow lowriders, please tell me if this sounds right or correct. Mr Spike was a member of the Maniacs car club right? This Ulysis fellow is a member of the maniacs car club too right? So they are club brothers yet when mr spike was being jumped his fellow car club brother stood there and taped it? Guess he wasn't much of a club brother hence the reason mr spike left the club and joined another club. After Mr spike leave the maniacs all of a sudden this footage is going to be released after hes in another club. Sounds Fishy to me
> 
> Until next time love yourself and each other
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


*Damb that's some crazy shit right there!*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RALPH FUENTES_@Nov 21 2005, 11:39 AM~4248416
> *Dear fellow lowriders, please tell me if this sounds right or correct. Mr Spike was a member of the Maniacs car club right? This Ulysis fellow is a member of the maniacs car club too right? So they are club brothers yet when mr spike was being jumped his fellow car club brother stood there and taped it? Guess he wasn't much of a club brother hence the reason mr spike left the club and joined another club. After Mr spike leave the maniacs all of a sudden this footage is going to be released after hes in another club. Sounds Fishy to me
> 
> Until next time love yourself and each other
> *



no shit when you put two and two togather, dam i guess when you get put in them situations thas when you find out who your real friends and family are. ill take an ass whoopin if see my homie gettin jumped i treat my fellow members more like family then friends.


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

What club is Spike in now?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TRUUCHA, I know you have to responed to allegation that you did spike bogust! What's up with that?


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Nov 18 2005, 11:41 PM~4236643
> *they did it like some punks and rushed the guy 2 on 1 :thumbsdown:....couldn't even do it 1 on 1.
> *


*HE SHOULD HAVE WAITED FOR CHUCK E. CHEESE TO MAKE IT EVEN *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

lets just put it this way everything has been squashed :biggrin:


----------



## Cruz_Campos (Jul 8, 2002)

fighting is no good for la raza,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



paz,,,,,,,,,,,,


cc


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Nov 21 2005, 12:56 PM~4248485
> *fighting is no good for la raza,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> paz,,,,,,,,,,,,
> cc
> *


Es lo cierto cruzito. 

 ,
dj


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 12:55 PM~4248483
> *lets just put it this way everything has been squashed :biggrin:
> *



Is Spike back with Maniacos?


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Nov 21 2005, 10:53 AM~4248476
> *TRUUCHA, I know you have to responed to allegation that you did spike bogus! What's up with that?
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

its a neighborhood thang


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 11:01 AM~4248514
> *:0
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos_@Nov 21 2005, 09:56 AM~4248485
> *fighting is no good for la raza,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> paz,,,,,,,,,,,,
> cc
> *


que paso cruzito?


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 11:01 AM~4248516
> *its a neighborhood  thang
> *


Handle those fools homie


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Nov 21 2005, 10:02 AM~4248524
> *Handle those fools homie
> *


no violence is not the answer,,,we are gonna break dance and battle for peace


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 11:04 AM~4248531
> *no violence is not the answer,,,we are gonna break dance and battle  for peace
> *










*<~~~~~ Rich lol*


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 01:01 PM~4248514
> *:0
> *


Is he with you guys now Rich? I thought I saw Spike in one of the older Cali swangin DVD's in a Super Natural car?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Nov 21 2005, 10:05 AM~4248539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 12:04 PM~4248531
> *no violence is not the answer,,,we are gonna break dance and battle  for peace
> *



wutchya want cardboard or linoleum? :0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 11:01 AM~4248514
> *:0
> *


so he was jumped in??


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Nov 21 2005, 12:00 PM~4248508
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Nov 21 2005, 10:24 AM~4248642
> *so he was jumped in??
> *


simon :twak:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 21 2005, 05:39 PM~4248411
> *I'm just saying Homie(not trying to act hard or anything) if i see one of my Homies getting jumped like that, i'm not a big guy Homie but you best believe that i will be crack'n mothafuckers best way i can.  If it was one on one fuck it, the homie couldn't take the heat and got his ass wooped por pendejo.  :angry:
> *


thats what i'm sayin,,3 against one ,wuts up with that,i don't think it would take 3 guys to knock him down.
but ne ways his homies should of jumped in,since it was 3 against 1.

thats the sad part.i wouldn't set their and watch a homie get jumped.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 21 2005, 03:11 PM~4249372
> *thats what i'm sayin,,3 against one ,wuts up with that,i don't think it would take 3 guys to knock him down.
> but ne ways his  homies should of jumped in,since it was 3 against 1.
> 
> ...


they probably got tired of their own homeboy talking smack


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH FUENTES_@Nov 21 2005, 05:39 PM~4248416
> *Dear fellow lowriders, please tell me if this sounds right or correct. Mr Spike was a member of the Maniacs car club right? This Ulysis fellow is a member of the maniacs car club too right? So they are club brothers yet when mr spike was being jumped his fellow car club brother stood there and taped it? Guess he wasn't much of a club brother hence the reason mr spike left the club and joined another club. After Mr spike leave the maniacs all of a sudden this footage is going to be released after hes in another club. Sounds Fishy to me
> 
> Until next time love yourself and each other
> *


 :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 06:04 PM~4248531
> *no violence is not the answer,,,we are gonna break dance and battle  for peace
> *


are helmets alowed for the headspins or shall i wear a beanie?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 10:01 AM~4248516
> *its a neighborhood  thang
> *


i know what you mean, _and thats the truth _:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2005, 01:59 PM~4249674
> *i know what you mean, and thats the truth :thumbsup:
> *


:ugh:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2005, 02:59 PM~4249674
> *i know what you mean, and thats the truth :thumbsup:
> *


there is a new law in affect starting jan 1st everyone hopping needs to have a helmet on :biggrin:


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

This will be on the next footage then lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

i hope there's no retaliation after this because,nowadays when you put your hands on someone,they come back poppin off lead.i love watchin all those fools on truucha.hope everything works out for the better.keep the hot vids comin truucha. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2005, 01:01 PM~4249691
> *there is a new law in affect  starting jan 1st everyone hopping needs to have a helmet on  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2005, 03:21 PM~4249835
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2005, 09:01 PM~4249691
> *there is a new law in affect  starting jan 1st everyone hopping needs to have a helmet on  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: 

and a catchers cup to,incase those ball joints break.

i had a couple of those ball joints come close to hittin me in the nuts.

lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PANIC_@Nov 21 2005, 01:01 PM~4249690
> *:ugh:
> *


 :uh: spike says your #1


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

truth is that people talk smack to each other while doing there thing. homeboy spike should have no pushed him and it should been one on one.. anyone else should have jumped in and let them just fight one on one but you know what at least they had the balls to fight fist to fist.. and not with guns..


----------



## LA4YA (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Nov 21 2005, 04:35 PM~4250373
> *truth is that people talk smack to each other while doing there thing. homeboy spike should have no pushed him and it should been one on one.. anyone else should have jumped in and let them just fight one on one but you know what at least they had the balls to fight fist to fist.. and not with guns..
> *


thats real but homie shouldn't have walked in his face . i would have push his ass to


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

that dumb fat guy didnt expect that! lol! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by delriocopkiller_@Nov 21 2005, 04:36 PM~4251105
> *that dumb fat guy didnt expect that! lol! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

:0 OH GOOD GOD !U SAID A BAD WORD! :nono:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by delriocopkiller_@Nov 21 2005, 06:36 PM~4251105
> *that dumb fat guy didnt expect that! lol! :biggrin:
> *


that dumb fat fool will fuck you up bitch


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2005, 05:50 PM~4251565
> *that dumb fat fool  will fuck you  up  bitch
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 21 2005, 04:56 PM~4251249
> *FUCK YOU
> *


FATTIES STICK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 22 2005, 12:20 AM~4253251
> *FATTIES STICK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 22 2005, 12:20 AM~4253251
> *FATTIES STICK TOGETHER!!!!!!!!
> *


Werd
:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i think this whole house call shit is dumb anyhow..but any three bitch made fools jump one man is some pussy shit..i dont really like truuucha videos same ol shit every video..but he got my 16 bucks this time ....they are fightin over to heavy ass ragedy g bodys they both got stuck..this hoppin things gettin dumb..any body can make a car work with trial and error so there is no real skill involved.i just dont get it..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RALPH FUENTES_@Nov 21 2005, 09:39 AM~4248416
> *Dear fellow lowriders, please tell me if this sounds right or correct. Mr Spike was a member of the Maniacs car club right? This Ulysis fellow is a member of the maniacs car club too right? So they are club brothers yet when mr spike was being jumped his fellow car club brother stood there and taped it? Guess he wasn't much of a club brother hence the reason mr spike left the club and joined another club. After Mr spike leave the maniacs all of a sudden this footage is going to be released after hes in another club. Sounds Fishy to me
> 
> Until next time love yourself and each other
> *


PLEASE SAY IT AGAIN RALPH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU GONNA LET YOUR "HOMIE" GET RUSHED? HMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 22 2005, 12:16 AM~4253699
> *i think this whole house call shit is dumb anyhow..but any three bitch made fools jump one man is some pussy shit..i dont really like truuucha videos same ol shit every video..but he got my 16 bucks this time ....they are fightin over to heavy ass ragedy g bodys they both got stuck..this hoppin things gettin dumb..any body can make a car work with trial and error so there is no real skill involved.i just dont get it..
> *


IF ANY THING UR THE PUSSY!!U DONT KNOW WHAT REALY HAPPEND...TRY BUILDING A HOPPER,TALK SHIT,PUSH US AROUND.AND SEE WHATS GOING TO HAPPEND TO U...YEAH 3 FOOLS JUMPED THAT BIG GUY,BUT THAT BIG GUY HAD ALL HIS HOMIES THERE,INSTEAD OF HELPPING HIM,THEY RAN LIKE LITTLE PUSSY,AND THEY HAD HEAT ON THEM!!!! SO BEFOR U OPEND UR MOUTH,WATCH VOL 21.OR ASK AROUND FOR MORE INFO ON WHAT HAPPEND LIKE A LITTLE BIIIIIIIIIIITCH :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 11:04 AM~4248531
> *no violence is not the answer,,,we are gonna break dance and battle  for peace
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Nov 22 2005, 01:47 AM~4253762
> *IF ANY THING UR THE PUSSY!!U DONT KNOW WHAT REALY HAPPEND...TRY BUILDING A HOPPER,TALK SHIT,PUSH US AROUND.AND SEE WHATS GOING TO HAPPEND TO U...YEAH 3 FOOLS JUMPED THAT BIG GUY,BUT THAT BIG GUY HAD ALL HIS HOMIES THERE,INSTEAD OF HELPPING HIM,THEY RAN LIKE LITTLE PUSSY,AND THEY HAD HEAT ON THEM!!!! SO BEFOR U OPEND UR MOUTH,WATCH VOL 21.OR ASK AROUND FOR MORE INFO ON WHAT HAPPEND LIKE A LITTLE BIIIIIIIIIIITCH :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *




either way hoppers are bein built some hot shit i can drive..im not gonna get into the whole online shit talking but it is still dumb i aint no kid and have built cars that were hot so before you talk shit know who your talkin to ..jumpin someone is a bitch move regardless of beef or drama two guys start it,2 guys finish..if your in to jumpim you may be the pussy.....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by delriocopkiller_@Nov 22 2005, 12:36 AM~4251105
> *that dumb fat guy didnt expect that! lol! :biggrin:
> *


that fool can fuck u up.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i have seen mr spike in alot of videos...and yes he does run his mouth with the best of em..but he can back it up..now i havent seen the video yet..i just dont know why there is so much violence.i dunno..i mean we talk about getting along and uniting as a family..i dunno


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 04:05 AM~4242142
> *everytime there is a fight fimed this discussion goes on ..and truucha seems to always put the fught at the end of the video...which is great.
> 
> my children as i am sure many of yours do love to watch the videos.
> ...


well i dont know if it was you or not but in volumn 20 there was a westside memeber that was getting really outta hand with magestics.what was up with that..he was really worked up over something :dunno:


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 22 2005, 08:11 AM~4254410
> *either way hoppers are bein built some hot shit i can drive..im not gonna get into the whole online shit talking but it is still dumb i aint no kid and have built cars that were hot so before you talk shit know who your talkin to ..jumpin someone is a bitch move regardless of beef or  drama two guys start it,2 guys finish..if your in to jumpim you may be the pussy.....
> *


----------



## BigBoi 1 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 22 2005, 08:11 AM~4254410
> *either way hoppers are bein built some hot shit i can drive..im not gonna get into the whole online shit talking but it is still dumb i aint no kid and have built cars that were hot so before you talk shit know who your talkin to ..jumpin someone is a bitch move regardless of beef or  drama two guys start it,2 guys finish..if your in to jumpim you may be the pussy.....
> *


sounds like a house call in kingman is coming :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaPiedad (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought the title for Vol 21 was going to be BOWTIE CONNECTION 2 DOOR FLEETWOODS(Interview with Topo)?!?!?


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I couldn't get the video to work...someone post pics, or put it in a different format.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 21 2005, 12:04 PM~4248531
> *no violence is not the answer,,,we are gonna break dance and battle  for peace
> *


<========= Yes!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 21 2005, 02:01 PM~4249691
> *there is a new law in affect  starting jan 1st everyone hopping needs to have a helmet on  :biggrin:
> *


why do you have yours already?


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:0


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 22 2005, 08:11 AM~4254410
> *either way hoppers are bein built some hot shit i can drive..im not gonna get into the whole online shit talking but it is still dumb i aint no kid and have built cars that were hot so before you talk shit know who your talkin to ..jumpin someone is a bitch move regardless of beef or  drama two guys start it,2 guys finish..if your in to jumpim you may be the pussy.....
> *


LOOK HOMIE,THE GAME HAS BEEN CHANGED TO A HOLE NEW LEVEL!!! TRY TO BUILD SOMETHING THAT DOES 80+,THEN WE CAN TALK.SO BEFOR U TALK SHIT, UUUUUUUUUUUUU NEED TO KNOW WHO U TALKING TO, BEFOR U TALK SHIT!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT UP :twak:....LIKE I SAID,GET SOME MORE INFO ON WHAT HAPPEND BEFOR U OPEND UR MOUTH,CAUSE ASS FOR RIGHT NOW,UR TALKING FROM UR ASS :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 22 2005, 09:55 AM~4254970
> *well i dont know if it was you or not but in volumn 20 there was a westside memeber that was getting really outta hand with magestics.what was up with that..he was really worked up over something :dunno:
> *


TALKING SHIT TO EACH OTHER IS ALL PART OF THE HOP!!!! BUT PUTTING HANDS ON ANOTHER PERSON IS A COMPLETE :nono: :nono: :nono:AND THATS WHAT TRIGGERED THE FIGHT..FOR THOSE THAT DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPEND...


----------



## akestoe (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi 1_@Nov 22 2005, 11:13 AM~4255456
> *sounds like a house call in kingman is coming :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHEN EVER U BUILD ANOTHER HOT CAR AGAIN,BRING IT OUT ON THE STREET,DONT HOP IT IN UR BACK YARD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 22 2005, 12:55 PM~4254970
> *well i dont know if it was you or not but in volumn 20 there was a westside memeber that was getting really outta hand with magestics.what was up with that..he was really worked up over something :dunno:
> *


damn right it was me......i wasn't naked and i wasn't swang blows at fools so what ...and who are you to say it was outta hand?......i say it was more than i woulda liked to have been doin but 
as i said there was no fighting and thank god i kept my clothes on.


only person who was upset was the guy who came with..kc...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well from my point of view it just looked to me as if you were really pissed..im not knocking you..but its just blow ups like that could cause problems..u said u built the pink regal and if you did mad props to you..i saw it swing in person at the milan dragway show in michigan and that boy gets up..i just think everyone needs to get along..i understand there is bragging rights involved..but yes i agree it was good that nobody put their hands on each other..and i do understand that talking shit is part of the game..like i said bragging rights are on the line during the hops..


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 23 2005, 03:09 AM~4261032
> *damn right it was me......i wasn't naked and i wasn't swang blows at fools so what ...and who are you to say it was outta hand?......i say it was more than i woulda liked to have been doin but
> as i said there was no fighting and thank god i kept my clothes on.
> only person who was upset was the guy who came with..kc...
> *



you had the red hat on right? I thought that part of the video is funny...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah he was the one if im not mistaken yelling that he built that pink car


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 23 2005, 08:47 AM~4261603
> *yeah he was the one if im not mistaken yelling that he built that pink car
> *



Yeah he was like " I built this not you.. I built this car.." he did apologise on the vid...  That was one of the funniest parts of the vid..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i know..that was interesting...but he did have a few beers in him so im sure that had a bearing on it..but hey he was letting everyone know that he built that..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by akestoe_@Nov 23 2005, 01:18 AM~4260865
> *LOOK HOMIE,THE GAME HAS BEEN CHANGED TO A HOLE NEW LEVEL!!! TRY TO BUILD SOMETHING THAT DOES 80+,THEN WE CAN TALK.SO BEFOR U TALK SHIT, UUUUUUUUUUUUU NEED TO KNOW WHO U TALKING TO, BEFOR U TALK SHIT!!!! PULL UP OR SHUT UP :twak:....LIKE I SAID,GET SOME MORE INFO ON WHAT HAPPEND BEFOR U OPEND UR MOUTH,CAUSE ASS FOR RIGHT NOW,UR TALKING FROM UR ASS :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ill put it like this im not gonna get online in all capitals and get all upset a fights a fight..jumpin diffrent i think what i think and you do...i got tthe low on whats goin on in la so im not as uminformed as you may think its cool i made a comment...gettin mad online does none any good...


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

It's all about the cars homie!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

If cats like Young Hogg and KJ used al the fight footage they have they could make a few DVDs from them.
I cant count how many times I seen someone get chin Checced while dippin.
Just some shit should NOT be put out there.I know I dont want to see myself on a Video getting in some shit.
It happens,especially out here in cali.You got fools not only from different clubs,but different hoods out there together.
It normaly dont get out of hand,but its a reality,especially when your Lowriding in the hood(WHERE LOERIDING STARTED,NOT THE FUCCIN SUBBURBS)


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 23 2005, 07:34 AM~4261989
> *If cats like Young Hogg and KJ used al the fight footage they have they could make a few DVDs from them.
> I cant count how many times I seen someone get chin Checced while dippin.
> Just some shit should NOT be put out there.I know I dont want to see myself on a Video getting in some shit.
> ...


true, carnal...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i know that if my homies from my club or any other of my homies are getting jumped guarentee im gonna start smashin even if i get my ass kicked


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Fights in Lowrider videos :thumbsup: I've been to alot of hops and not one fight. It came close a few times but folks kept them selves in check.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Nov 23 2005, 10:52 AM~4262798
> *i know that if my homies from my club or any other of my homies are getting jumped guarentee im gonna start smashin even if i get my ass kicked
> *



:thumbsup: This goes with out say.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 23 2005, 06:04 AM~4261461
> *well from my point of view it just looked to me as if you were really pissed..im not knocking you..but its just blow ups like that could cause problems..u said u built the pink regal and if you did mad props to you..i saw it swing in person at the milan dragway show in michigan and that boy gets up..i just think everyone needs to get along..i understand there is bragging rights involved..but yes i agree it was good that nobody put their hands on each other..and i do understand that talking shit is part of the game..like i said bragging rights are on the line during the hops..
> *



I think you meant to say "Monte Carlo"!


----------



## blvdgangsta (Nov 23, 2005)

lol that dumb fat guy thought he was all cool taking his bitch ass ride to chuck e cheese, fat fucker aint got shit else to do, then that black guy fucking served that pendejo!1 lol hahah pinche fat loser! :biggrin:


----------



## KiNgOfNy (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn Spike, First lead hanging from your bumper then this!


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

WHY IN THE FUCK WOULD YOU EVEN SHOW IT. tHATS WHAT SAY FRIST THE VIDEO GUYS ARE DOWN WITH DOCUMENTING LOWRIDING-THEN THEY JUST ABOUT THE MONEY. 
AGAIN IF THERE WAS ONLY ONE PERSON FILMING THEN THAT PERSON SHOULD KEEP THAT BULLSHIT ON THE DL. 

FOLKS GOT EGOS AND WHEN PEOPLE START ASKING THEM WHAT HAPPEN, THAT BRINGS OUT ALOT OF SHIT.


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 23 2005, 12:15 PM~4263517
> *I think you meant to say "Monte Carlo"!
> *


How observant you are I think we get the picture though


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 23 2005, 10:10 AM~4261898
> *...but he did have a few beers in him so im sure that had a bearing on it..
> *



No not really... He is just loud all the time...that's just how he is...He was doing the same thing on that one Young Hogg video.....He just get's extra hype when thier is a hop going on anywere.....He never means harm, Plus im sure drinking all day and 100 degree heat had something to do with it :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

SEE I DID NOT EVEN READ PAST PAGE 1 BEFORE I PUT MY FEELING ABOUT THIS SHIT AND WHAT I READ AWHOLE BUNCH OF PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT WHAT THEY WOULD DO OR WOULD NOT DO.

WHAT WE SHOLUD ALL DO IS DROP THIS SHIT CUZ IF YOUR CLUB MEMBERS OR HOMIES CAN NOT SEE SOME SHIT GETTIN READY TO JUMP OFF AND STOP IT THEN YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU DO. 

BUT WHAT THE FUCK A BUNCH OF (SUPPOSE TO BE GROWN MEN) SPEND 1-10 PAGES TALKING ABOUT IT. 

FUCK FOLKS NEED TO CONCENTRATE ON LOWRIDING. FUCK SOME FOOLS FIGHTIN OR HOW YOU & YO CREW WOULD HANDLE SHIT.

YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT YOU GONNA DO TELL YOU GET THERE. 
YEA WE KNOW WHAT WE CAPABLE OF DOIN. 

PEACE & STAY ABLE TO RIDE ANOTHER DAY


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KiNgOfNy_@Nov 23 2005, 11:30 AM~4263673
> *Damn Spike, First lead hanging from your bumper then this!
> *


dont act suprised he never denied it, 90% weight, 10% gate, why stress out the pumps


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blvdgangsta_@Nov 23 2005, 01:23 PM~4263600
> *lol that dumb fat guy thought he was all cool taking his bitch ass ride to chuck e cheese, fat fucker aint got shit else to do, then that black guy fucking served that pendejo!1 lol hahah pinche fat loser! :biggrin:
> *


you kind of know were we coming from.everybody thinks negative of what happen and we know it was wrong the way it went down but it did.this guy first of all dissed me with that chucky cheese shit when he is the one looking more like the mouse then he comes with his crue to our homes talking shit cause we didnt wana hop,calling us bitches and punk cause he wanted to hop att his time.we all shit to do that day and we had to syop doing it cause of him.and onother thing his crue was like 25 fools and it was only 6 of us and none of his homies backed him up.SO YOU CANT BE MAD AT US FOR REACTING TO SOME ACTION WHEN HE STARTED IT.


----------



## pankake (May 12, 2005)

when are you going to bring that green cutllass out


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i meant monte carlo sorry


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Beef or No Beef, either way you look at it, everyone be safe on Thanksgiving





Happy Tahnksgiving!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Nov 18 2005, 09:44 PM~4236987
> *come on truucha lowriding is about the cars.. this will just give lowriding an even worse stereotype if you put it out on the dvd  :uh:
> *


honestly truucha, 
if your going to take the dvds in this direction i have a hard time supporting your work, i respect your business, 
but i also think going it in the wrong direction..
trust me, im the biggest fight fan around, 
but if cats think they can get street credability from beating someone down and everyone will see it on video, 
some dudes will take that oppertunity to do it,
and if a guy gets his ass whopped and everyone see it, 
to save face he might come back with something, 
i have always thought of lowriding, boxing whatever, as a positive alternative to the negative street shit, 
most involved in the lowrider scene have been there, and already 
know what the street scene is about, they dont need to see it on video
lowriders is a alternative to that,
the lo lo scene is something to keep then in the street but stay positive doing it
with so many people involved trying to change the perception of lowriding i think your taking it backwards with the call to show the fight
all due respect truucha, just my opinion


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2005, 06:11 PM~4266238
> *honestly truucha,
> if your going to take the dvds in this direction i have a hard time supporting your work, i respect your business,
> but i also think going it in the wrong direction..
> ...


 :thumbsup:let's just stop the madness and rides


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

when is this dvd comming out? or is the Majestics New Years gonna get put on it too?


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2005, 06:11 PM~4266238
> *honestly truucha,
> if your going to take the dvds in this direction i have a hard time supporting your work, i respect your business,
> but i also think going it in the wrong direction..
> ...





they already said they squashed it......


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

EVERYTHING IS COOL WE ALL KICKING IT LIKE NOTHING HAPPEN ,HE KNOW HE FUCKED UP AND WE KNOW WE FUCKED UP.SO IT WASNT ABOUT A LOOS OR A WIN IT WAS ABOUT KNOWING NOT TO TALK SHIT TO THE WRONG PEOPLE.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 23 2005, 03:00 PM~4264891
> *you kind of know were we coming from.everybody thinks negative of what happen and we know it was wrong the way it went down but it did.this guy first of all dissed me with that chucky cheese shit when he is the one looking more like the mouse then he comes with his crue to our homes talking shit cause we didnt wana hop,calling us bitches and punk cause he wanted to hop att his time.we all shit to do that day and we had to syop doing it cause of him.and onother thing his crue was like 25 fools and it was only 6 of us and none of his homies backed him up.SO YOU CANT BE MAD AT US FOR REACTING TO SOME ACTION WHEN HE STARTED IT.
> *


*SHUT UP FAT BOY,, 

THERE WHERE 25 OF THEM AN 6 OF YOU,,,,,

WAS THAT U IN THE VIDEO YELLING AT ONE OF SPIKES MEMBERS TO STOP AT WHAT HE WAS ABOUT TO DO ?????

YOU CAN HEAR YOURSELF LOUD AN CLEAR ON THE VIDEO WHAT YOU WHERE TELLING HIS MEMBER WHILE SPIKE WAS GETTING JUMPED ???*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 23 2005, 06:11 PM~4266238
> *honestly truucha,
> if your going to take the dvds in this direction i have a hard time supporting your work, i respect your business,
> but i also think going it in the wrong direction..
> ...


*YOUR RIGHT AN I AGREE,,
I EDIT ALOT OF THIS KIND OF STUFF OUT, BUT ONCE IN A WHILE IT DON'T HURT TO SEE A LITTLE ASS KICKING, THE LAST TIME I PUT A FIGHT WAS ABOUT 1 1/2 YR AGO,,,,,,,

I TRY TO KEEP IT CLEAN AN FUN,, A LITTLE ACTION DON'T HURT ONCE IN WHILE,, I THINK IT'S BETTER TO SEE A FIGHT THEN A GIRL BUT NAKED FOR ABOUT 10 MINTUES ????*


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

First off, just want to say "what up" to all the lowriders out there......second, you gotta remember that in this game, we're all family. And like any other family, there's gonna be a squabble from time to time........and like true "brothers" or family, it gets squashed and life goes on. I give much respect to Truucha for showing the "ugly" side because that's real shit.......and give mad respect to Big Nene and Spike for squashing that shit, cause we don't need any beefs.....Like was said before, let it be about the cars, we need each other for the sport and legacy of lowriding to grow,,,,,,


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

As far as that dude from "Westside Hydraulics", sometimes you gotta be loud to let everyone know who you are........made all of us remember him.....
:dunno:


----------



## jusbcuz (Aug 28, 2005)

:burn:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IF ITS COOL BETWEEN THE TWO PARTYS THAT ITS ON THE VIDEO- #1 SHOULD BE MOST IMPORTANT. ITS DEFINATILY SHOWS ALL SIDES IF U SPLASH IT IN ONCE AND AWHILE TO MAKE PEOPLE THINK,- NOT TO INSTIGATE SHIT MORE- EITHER WAY ITS A HIT TRAILER FOR 21
MUCH RESPECT 2 U TRUUCHA
IF I WANTED 2 C NAKED BROADS ID HIT THE STRIP CLUB. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Nov 23 2005, 11:47 PM~4268560
> *IF ITS COOL BETWEEN THE TWO PARTYS THAT ITS ON THE VIDEO- #1 SHOULD BE MOST IMPORTANT. ITS DEFINATILY SHOWS ALL SIDES IF U SPLASH IT IN ONCE AND AWHILE TO MAKE PEOPLE THINK,- NOT TO INSTIGATE SHIT MORE- EITHER WAY ITS A HIT TRAILER FOR 21
> MUCH RESPECT 2 U TRUUCHA
> IF I WANTED 2 C NAKED BROADS ID HIT THE STRIP CLUB. :biggrin:
> *


I want to see naked broads on the tapes too :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Nov 24 2005, 01:11 AM~4266238
> *honestly truucha,
> if your going to take the dvds in this direction i have a hard time supporting your work, i respect your business,
> but i also think going it in the wrong direction..
> ...


I see your piont.But i see truuchas too,it went down so he's just keepin it real.What ever happened i hope both sides killed it allready.I only meet spike once and he was a cool ass,funny mother,kept it real with me at the super show so i'm sorry to see this remember it's about fun.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 22 2005, 04:55 PM~4254970
> *well i dont know if it was you or not but in volumn 20 there was a westside memeber that was getting really outta hand with magestics.what was up with that..he was really worked up over something :dunno:
> *


This is why he was mad both our rides beat the gucci car (THAT HE BUILT).
http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Yes it was him and the reason he was worked up was me,i'm the dude that he was mostly arguing with.For the most part it was just shit talking,but we had got into it on LIL before this show so i think he was looking forward to trying to get me on tape(but as you all saw i shout his loud ass down)j/k juan lets not get it going agian.But i will say this he did say some things that were way overboard and one of my boys that really doesn't know about the whole shit talkin thing didn't like it and i think he was really pissed and wasn't playin.But after the show he did PM me and say he was sorry and that he was real drunk so we all good now.The world is fucked up enough with out this shit happening at our shows now,i know i always take my wife and my kids to shows with me so i wish we could all grow up a bit.But you know that won't happen too many poeple out there trying to be badd asses.Anyway hope everything is all good and i can't wait for the new video but not because of the fight,i want to see my club homie nim's caddy killin the bumper in florida.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jusbcuz_@Nov 24 2005, 06:22 AM~4268233
> *As far as that dude from "Westside Hydraulics", sometimes you gotta be loud to let everyone know who you are........made all of us remember him.....
> :dunno:
> *


But you don't have too be loud to win the arguement.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Nov 21 2005, 05:03 AM~4246352
> *I think I will pass on this one. Makes the sport look bad. Can't take a loss, shouldn't be in the game.
> 
> I've noticed that it doesn't really matter who hops the highest, it all comes down to who is willing to cry the longest and loudest.
> *


I agree with this you can see which cars wins but both sides are talkin shit,makes no sence,not this event just hopps engeneral.


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Not the right link here ya go...

Chicago


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 24 2005, 04:42 AM~4268707
> *This is why he was mad both our rides beat the gucci car (THAT HE BUILT).
> http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




YOU GIVE YOURSELF TOO MUCH CREDIT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 24 2005, 10:19 PM~4270949
> *YOU GIVE YOURSELF TOO MUCH CREDIT. :thumbsup:
> *


What ever bro,i know you were really pissed you even told nim or silver that i talk all this shit on LIL,but it don't matter our elco and my car won and so did pinky agaist the hulk so it was a good day for everyone laters. :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 24 2005, 12:19 AM~4268646
> *I want to see naked broads on the tapes too :biggrin:
> *


im with big tone on this one :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cruz_Campos+Nov 21 2005, 11:56 AM~4248485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy mofo


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 24 2005, 05:08 PM~4271456
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Crazy mofo
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

so lets see westside lowriders built those 2 cars...ive seen pinkys car in person i was a judge at the milan show in michigan and it gets up..wait it broke down after 3 licks of the switch that day...but it happens..i met pinky at the show and hes good people..but as far as all the fighting goes..i just cant understand why people take it to suck extremes to a point of fights,and or someone getting killed..i just wish all of us could have a good time and get along..iknow people get worked up and my man wanted to let everyone know who built those cars..but even though he did say a few things outta line he did apologize.. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

no john nichols built his own ride we just re did the set up for him...that is where i was outta line yellin WESTSIDE BUILT when john pulled his car out ...........the rest was all part of the game .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 25 2005, 10:01 PM~4275174
> *no john nichols built his own ride we just re did the set up for him...that is where i was outta line yellin WESTSIDE BUILT when john pulled his car out ...........the rest was all part of the game .
> *


Damn after he loses you put it on him?Thats fucked upj/k I don't even care bro it's always in fun for me i just know how to push people the wrong way,been doing it my whole life laters bro.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 26 2005, 12:19 AM~4276955
> *Damn after he loses you put it on him?Thats fucked upj/k I don't even care bro it's always in fun for me i just know how to push people the wrong way,been doing it my whole life laters bro.
> *


i would support john if he lost or if he won ,i am not a front runner cuz.

and if you pushed me the wrong way ,it woulda been a fight,win lose or drawl what ever is whatever. what you saw on the video was just my normal personality.
(as you add alchohol).

swo good luck to all this year.c ya


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 26 2005, 09:47 PM~4279644
> *i would support john if he lost or if he won ,i am not a front runner cuz.
> 
> and if you pushed me the wrong way ,it woulda been a fight,win lose or drawl what ever is whatever. what you saw on the video was just my normal personality.
> ...


I could keep this bullshit going everyone that was there saw you go overboard and it could of got out of hand very easy but i wasn't pissed at all i new i got the best shit talkin in i always do.  Good luck on the caddy and well see you all this year. :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

NENE, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 26 2005, 11:04 PM~4281698
> *I could keep this bullshit going everyone that was there saw you go overboard and it could of got out of hand very easy but i wasn't pissed at all i new i got the best shit talkin in i always do.  Good luck on the caddy and well see you all this year. :biggrin:
> *




yeah your right about one thing ........you'll be seein us :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 27 2005, 08:13 AM~4283535
> *yeah your right about one thing ........you'll be seein us :thumbsup:
> *


Looking forward to it bro,i'll just bring some ear plugs with me this time.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i like everyone


----------

